# Blackout ...tank covered in trash bags



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I am doing a full 3 day blackout for my bad case of thread algae. Its been 24 hours... im just wondering if I should be worried about cutting the oxygen in the water since all the sides including the top are covred.

I have a vortex going at the outflow pipe .. but no airstone... (dont have 1)

Will my fish survive if i covered the tank (including the top) in trash bags?

Quick response would be nice ...


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am doing a full 3 day blackout for my bad case of thread algae. Its been 24 hours... im just wondering if I should be worried about cutting the oxygen in the water since all the sides including the top are covred.
> 
> ...


They should be just fine, if they are all healthy, Black out is just treating the symptom, you need to find the cause.
Regards


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They will be fine.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know, if you seal the tank, O2 will deplete pretty quickly. Especially if it's a fully planted tank. I'd leave an air stone running at the very least. Unless your tank is next to a window when you can't really block out the sun, I'd leave the top open and just cover the sides.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

